
US proposes change to shower rules after Trump's hair-washing moan - vijayr02
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/12/us-shower-pressure-trump-hair-water
======
burfog
Can confirm: “People are flushing toilets 10 times, 15 times, as opposed to
once,”

That doesn't help any.

Much worse though, and not mentioned, is that the high-pressure spray used in
water-limited toilets has been proven to launch fecal matter up into the air.
It's like the toilet coughs and sneezes. Lots of people keep toothbrushes in
the bathroom, so those get contaminated.

The idea that "current rules saved consumers money by conserving water and
fuel" is paternalistic nonsense. Nobody proposes to prohibit low-flow designs,
even if they do soil toothbrushes and thus cause a public health problem. It
will always be an option to install a low-flow device.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Much worse though, and not mentioned, is that the high-pressure spray used
> in water-limited toilets has been proven to launch fecal matter up into the
> air.

Residential toilets have a lid to prevent that, and have since before water-
restricted designs were common, because _all_ toilets do that (public restroom
ones often don't have lids, but then they usually are in stalls well separated
from anything else and no one sane keeps toothbrushes exposed in a public
restroom.)

~~~
burfog
The really old toilets didn't cause spray. They simply filled the bowl to the
top with water, then let the weight of the water do the work.

The somewhat old toilets didn't spray very much. It wasn't notable. It didn't
create a fine mist.

On old toilets, the lid was only slightly more sensible than the doors to hide
the screen of a 1950s TV set. The bowl could be unsightly, and something could
fall in by accident. Leaving the lid up has always been fairly normal, and
people still do it today.

